# Post count: 0 ??



## nad98 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey all, I just joined today and I posted like 3 or 4 posts. But the post count is still 0......... Is that normal?


EDIT:

Okay nevermind it worked. Thanks wankare for the help.


----------



## rikuumi (Nov 15, 2009)

do you really care about your posts number..?

But anyways welcome to GBAtemp! enjoy!


----------



## nad98 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. I feel so......... like I was meant to join GBAtemp. Everyone is really encouraging here. Especially that not alot go racist against me unlike other sites.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 15, 2009)

post count doesn't increase on some forums (Introductions, blogs and EOF)

you get nothing special for post count anyway


oh, and welcome


----------



## Raika (Nov 16, 2009)

Post count doesn't increase in certain sections: Intros, blogs and the EOF.
But once you reach 100 posts you can access the trading forum, and once you reach 500 you can edit the text under your avatar. Right now you're "Newbie".


----------



## prowler (Nov 16, 2009)

halp i want 1337 posts.


----------



## playallday (Nov 16, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> halp i want 1337 posts.


Post 780 more times.


----------



## basher11 (Nov 17, 2009)

playallday said:
			
		

> deanxxczx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao that'll take forever. [not counting spamming]


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 17, 2009)

She got banned...


----------



## anaxs (Nov 17, 2009)

the only thing post count is good for is making u feel good about your self or worse


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2009)

If I'm not wrong...

nadoon
nadine

Alt accounts...


----------



## prowler (Nov 17, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> If I'm not wrong...
> 
> nadoon
> nadine
> ...



lmao, and she makes it so obvious to.


----------

